# A "thud" sound from under the driver seat



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard! 

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Did you recently have your brakes changed?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You may still be under the B2B warranty. If this is repeatable get it in to your dealership ASAP to get fixed.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

check the exhaust brackets...theyre right below the front seats and mine was clunking when id apply the brakes or take off...bolts were a little loose


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Had this happen once, only to find out a water bottle had wedged itself pretty well up in there...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Had this happen once, only to find out a water bottle had wedged itself pretty well up in there...


Say what?


----------

